# Looking for Game, Cincinnati OH



## DarkJester (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to get into a game, or get one started, in Cincinnati Ohio. I'm in medical school at the moment and don't have a lot of time to run a game myself anymore but I'm getting the urge to play an RPG again. It'd have to be on either Friday night or anytime on the weekends. If you've got something going on drop me a line, or if you are interested in trying to get a game going.  I prefer 3.5 over 4.0, but I'll work with whatever there is an interest in, including learning a new system. 

You can reach me at cannadpa@hotmail.com


----------



## Dungeonmastermark (Mar 21, 2017)

*..*

I'd invite you..but it dont look like you live in cincy any longer


----------

